# 2003 VW Passat - 1.8T - Oil Leaking



## TenaciousT (Nov 8, 2013)

Recently my VW has started leaving large patches of oil on the driveway. The thing is, it only leaks while the engine is running. Once I turn the engine off whichever component is leaking drains out and the leak stops.

At this time the leak is slow enough that it's not making a significant difference in the oil level but I'm concerned. Also, it appears to be getting worse based on the size of the spot on the ground. At this time the spot ends up being about 16" wide and maybe 10" long.

In the picture below the top of the driveway is to the right. Looking up the picture would be looking across the vehicle. The passenger side tire sits approximately on the shadow of my legs, that lowest leaf is around where the front of the tire would be.









I've stopped driving the vehicle at this point, I'll probably drive it once more to my local foreign auto mechanic unless it's a relatively simple fix.

When I look under the vehicle right after I've turned it off the oil rain is coming down on the passenger side toward the front of the vehicle, just about inline with the front of the tires when looking in from the side. It looks really scary but it stops quickly. I'm not entirely sure if it's actually leaking while the engine is running, I suspect that it is though since the undercarriage is coated in oil.

Any thoughts? Can I troubleshoot or clarify anything better?

When I get home I'll get a better picture of the orientation of the vehicle relative to the oil stain and show where it's coming from as well.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

You really need to pinpoint exactly where it's dripping from. That would be directly above wherever the spots develop. Put a clean sheet of cardboard under the car when you park it and inspect it in the morning.

If you're lucky, the drip is coming directly from where it's leaking. It's harder to pinpoint the leak when it runs down hoses or the engine block or tranny, etc., but you'll have to trace the flow one way or another.

To make it easier on you, put in some UV dye for motor oil and give it a couple days to ooze through. Get a UV flashlight and look for the glow.


----------



## Shin6745 (Nov 25, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

common places for the 1.8t to leak from are the valve cover gasket, cam adjuster gaskets, cam seals(not as common). the trans pan is another common area for leakage also.


----------



## Shin6745 (Nov 25, 2013)

Shin6745 said:


> Great job.


________________________________________
http://www.nutribulletrecipebook.com/


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Shin6745 said:


> ________________________________________
> http://www.nutribulletrecipebook.com/


What? :what:


----------

